# looking for job in mo



## browneye (Mar 22, 2010)

i am looking for a job running a saw in mo. i have worked construction for seven years and like running a saw.i have no climbing exp.pm for more details


----------



## logging22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Is archie a town?


----------

